# Spell out your name with MAC e/s!!!



## princess_jenilee (Apr 13, 2005)

My boyfriend and i were REALLY REALLY bored and we started spelling out our names with my make-up.....it turned out kinda cool!  
Post yours up too!! It doesn't have to be all MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.filehigh.com/serve/954/5270.jpg and my boyfriends name:
http://www.filehigh.com/serve/954/5269.jpg

I had trouble posting the pics so i just put a link!


----------



## esraa (Apr 13, 2005)

holy mother. you're collection is awesome. *steals


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2005)

cute!!! love the collection


----------



## instantkorver (Apr 13, 2005)

LOL I thought this topic was like this...

ERIN

Electric Eel
Retrospeck
Idol Eyes
Nocturnelle

I'll do that since I don't have enough shadows for my name!


----------



## AnGeLNS363 (Apr 13, 2005)

haha that's what i thought! i'm gonna try too...

Club
Angelcake
Idol Eyes
Trax
Intoxicate
Electra


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Apr 13, 2005)

That's cute instantkorver! I can't do it with my shadows since I depot them all the time but I can do it with my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kid
Aquadisiac
Ricepaper
Yogurt
Nocurnelle


----------



## Lolita (Apr 13, 2005)

Mulch
Era
Arena
Gleam
Honey lust
Amber lights
Naked lunch


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 13, 2005)

CLARE

Cobalt
Lazy Green
Antiqued
Retrospeck
Early Morning


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2005)

weellll, it's not with shadows, but with erin's cute idea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NINA

Nocturnelle
Intoxicate
Nylon
Amber Lights


----------



## user2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Do Shadesticks count as well?

Lucky Jade
Idol Eyes
Nocturnelle
Deep Truth
Amber Lights


----------



## luxette (Apr 13, 2005)

J - Juxt
E - Electric Eel
N - Nocturnelle
N - Nylon
I - Idol Eyes
F - Freshwater
E - Expensive Pink
R - Retrospeck


----------



## MrsWaves (Apr 13, 2005)

Amber Lights
Metamorph
Beautiful Iris
Electro Sky
Rice Peper


----------



## PinkShell21 (Apr 13, 2005)

Haha I thought it was like this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jessica

Jasmine
Electric Eel
Steamy
Swish
I (wait I dont have one that starts with an "I") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
Cranberry
Anglecake


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 13, 2005)

Jamie
Jasmine
Angelcake
Mulch
Idol eyes
Electric eel


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 13, 2005)

Niki:
Nocturnelle
Idol Eyes
Kid
Intoxicate


----------



## MACreation (Apr 14, 2005)

fun fun!!!!

Amber Lights
Naked Lunch
Aquadisiac
Surreal
Trax
Agate
Seedy Pearl
Intoxicate
Arena


----------



## Alison (Apr 14, 2005)

Aquadisiac
Llama
Intoxcate
Shale
Orb
Naked lunch


----------



## spyderfly10 (Apr 14, 2005)

jest
era
naked lunch
nehru
idol eyes
forgery
electra
ricepaper


----------



## rnsmelody (Apr 14, 2005)

all i need is 


melody    8)

MELODY
Electra
Look see
Orb
Deep truth
Yogurt


----------



## AlliSwan (Apr 14, 2005)

Angelcake
Llama
Looksee
Idol Eyes
Shroom (and my fave shadow!)
Omega
Naked Lunch

Okay, so to stray a liiiittttle bit from this topic, I valet cars (GOOD $$, girls!) and whenever I write down the car description on our little key stubs I'm always writing funny names for the color of the car (Candy Apple Lincoln, Sky F-150, etc)...but there's this one Chrysler minivan that comes in and the only color I ever want to put is VEX (like the eyeshadow color) because it's exactly that--not silver, not gold, not green, just...Vex! And I never can because I know not a single person I work with would get it...


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 14, 2005)

lacey

little madame
angelcake
chrome yellow
electric eel
yogurt


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't have enough to actually spell out my name lol! (Yet!) But I can do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Trax
Retrospeck
Idol Eyes
Naked Lunch
Amber Lights


----------



## princess_jenilee (Apr 16, 2005)

*e/s*

hahaha......okai so if everyone is doing this i guess i will!!!!




Jewel blue
Electro sky
Nocturnelle
Intoxicate
Look see
Electric eel
Electra


----------



## Cdjax (Apr 17, 2005)

Mine is:

Deep Truth
Idol Eyes
Angelcake
Nylon
Electra


----------



## velvettears (Apr 17, 2005)

S=Sushi Flower
T=Trax
E=Expensive Pink
P=Pink Papillon
H=Humid
A=Angelcake
N=Nocturnelle
I=Idol Eyes
E=Electric Eel


----------



## bballgirl612 (Apr 17, 2005)

*fun!*

Diana 

Deep Truth 
Idol Eyes 
Aquadisiac 
Naked Lunch 
Amber Lights 

and I added my middle name just for fun 

Kid 
Intoxicate 
Yogurt


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 17, 2005)

Trax
Hepcat
Expresso
Retrospeck
Elecktra
Surreal
Era


----------



## gergana (Apr 17, 2005)

gergana

girlie
expensive pink
retrospeck
goldmine
amber lights
nylon
arena


----------



## peachykeen01 (Apr 18, 2005)

April

Amber Lights
Parrot
Rule
Idol Eyes
L - I don't think I have one that starts with an L


----------



## Aisha (Apr 18, 2005)

Amber Lights
Intoxicate
Shroom
Humid
Arena


----------



## MiamiKat (Apr 20, 2005)

KATHRYN

Kid
Amber Lights
Trax
Humid
Ricepaper
Yogurt
Nylon

Kid & Yogurt are the only two I don't own.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 20, 2005)

this is fun!!

Sanne

Sushiflower
Aquadisiac
Naked lunch,
Nylon
Electric eel


----------



## flo (Apr 20, 2005)

Florence

Forgery
Laven-dah!
Orb
Ricepaper
Era
Nylon
Carbon
Electric Eel


----------



## misslexa (Apr 20, 2005)

Lexa

Llama
Electric Eel
X - is there even one that starts with X
Amber Lights


----------



## user3 (Nov 2, 2005)

Fun!!!

Vellum
All that glitters
Nehru
Embark
Shimmermoss
Shale
Amber lights


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 2, 2005)

I never got around to doing this when it was first posted...I'm glad it was brought back to life so I can have my fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HEATHER-MARIE
Hepcat
Electric Eel
Amber Lights
Tilt
Honey Lust
Electra
Rule
-
Mythology
Aquadisiac
Retrospeck
Idol Eyes
Expensive Pink


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 2, 2005)

C- Cranberry
H- Honey Lust
R- Retrospeck
I- Idol Eyes
S- Say,Yeah!
S- Satellite Dreams
Y- Yogurt


----------



## flauschi (Nov 2, 2005)

B-Blue absinthe*
E-Expensive pink*
T-Tilt
T-Teal pigment
I-Idol eyes*
N-Naked lunch*
A-Amber lights

*colors i don´t know in real life,only from pictures


----------



## sharronmarie (Nov 2, 2005)

S- Shimmermoss
H- Honesty
A- All That Glitters
R- Rule
R- Ricepaper
O- Orb
N- Naked Lunch


----------



## tracie (Nov 2, 2005)

T - Trax
R - Romantique
A - Amber lights
C - Creme de violet
I - Ingenue blue
E - Expensive Pink


----------



## Rowan (Nov 2, 2005)

R - Romp
O - Orb
W - Woodwinked
A - Au Contraire
N - Naked Lunch


----------



## ambriel (Nov 2, 2005)

S - Sprout
H - Hepcat
A - Agate
R - Retrospect
I - Intoxicate


----------



## Jude (Nov 2, 2005)

*J*uxt
*U*nderage
*D*azzlelight
*E*merald Green


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Nov 2, 2005)

Natalia

N   Naked Lunch
A   Aquadisiac
T   Tempting
A   Amber Lights
L   Li' Lily
I   Idol Eyes
A  Agate


----------



## Brianne (Nov 2, 2005)

Bagatelle
Retrospeck
Idol Eyes
Arena
Nylon
Nocturnelle
Elite


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 2, 2005)

As my name is quite short and one letter occurs twice (Sarah) I'm going to add where I live to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sketch
Amber Lights
Rule
Aquadisiac
Humid

Llama
Orange
Nehru
Digit
Omega
Nylon


----------



## pale blue (Nov 2, 2005)

*M*ystery
*E*ra
*G*uacamole
*A*nti-Establishment
*N*ight Owl


----------



## Grace (Nov 2, 2005)

edited: nevermind, didn't know this was such an old post. no wonder why the pics don't work


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 2, 2005)

Haha yessss.....

Magrittes
Aquadisiac
Xpensive Pink (haha I cheated)
Idol Eyes
Nylon
Electric Eel


----------



## xiahe (Nov 3, 2005)

M - Moon's Reflection
E - Electra
L - Lusterleaf
I - Idol Eyes
S - Satellite Dreams
S - Swish
A - Au Contraire


----------



## user4 (Nov 3, 2005)

N-Nocturnelle
O- Old Gold
H- Hepcat
E- Electric Eel
M- Mystical Mist 
I-Idol Eyes


----------



## CWHF (Nov 3, 2005)

Elite
Ricepaper
Idol Eyes
Casino
Kicky Blue
Amber Lights


----------



## PrettyinPink (Nov 3, 2005)

ooo fun poll! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tilt
Honesty lust
Epensive pink
Romantique 
Embark
Surreal
Aquadisiac


----------



## poddygirl (Nov 3, 2005)

W - woodwinked
E - expensive pink
N - nymphette
D - digit
Y - yogurt


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 3, 2005)

Electra
Moon's Reflection
Mulch
Amber Lights


----------



## feebee (Nov 3, 2005)

Fiction
Idol Eyes
Orange Tangent
Naked Lunch
Amber Lights


----------



## ava (Nov 3, 2005)

Lucky green
Aquadisiac
Retrospeck
Antiqued


----------



## Vera (Nov 3, 2005)

Vera:

Vex
Expensive Pink
Rummy
Angelcake


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 3, 2005)

What a cute idea!

Kitchmas pigment
Idol Eyes*
Melton Mauve
Brill
Expensive Pink
Rose Pigment
Living Pink
Era
Yogurt

*I don't own it, but I don't own anything that starts with I


----------



## bellezzadolce (Nov 3, 2005)

N - Nocturnelle
A - Amber Lights
T - Trax
A - Aquadisiac
S - Shroom
H - Haux
A - Arena


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 3, 2005)

Ooh...this is fun! I thought it would be tough since I have a 'Z' in my name but I figured it out.....
Suzanne

Sushi Flower
Unorthodox
Zone
Angelcake
Nighttrain
Naked Lunch
Electric Eel


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 3, 2005)

Nighttrain
Aquadesiac
Tres Teal
Angel Cake
Lime
Idol Eyes
Electro Sky


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 3, 2005)

Aquadisic
Satellite dreams
Hepcat
Living pink
Electric eel
Yogurt


----------



## Jaim (Nov 3, 2005)

Jewel Blue
Aquadisiac
Mulch
Idol Eyes
Embark

I couldn't see the pictures in the initial post, so I'm doing it this way too.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 3, 2005)

Shroom
Aquadisiac
Nylon
DBohemia
Red Violet
Amber lights


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 3, 2005)

Steamy
Aquadisiac
Mystical Mist
Amber Lights
Nylon
Trax
Humid
All That Glitters


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 3, 2005)

K - Knight Divine
R - Retrospeck
I - Inventive
S - Shroom
T - Twillery
E - Electra
L - Leisuretime
L - Lucky Green
E - Era


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Nov 4, 2005)

J -Jewel Blue
E - Expensive Pink
N - Nighttrain
N - Nocturnelle
A - Angelcake


----------



## ricciolineri (Nov 4, 2005)

*Mine is*

Li' lily
Orb
Ricepaper
Embark
Nylon
Zonk bleu!
Angelcake

Nice thread!


----------



## mare (Nov 4, 2005)

Cute idea!

M - Mystical Mist
A - Aquadisiac
R - Ricepaper
I - Idol Eyes
A - All That Glitters
N - Nocturnelle
N - Nighttrain
E - Embark


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 4, 2005)

Aquadisiac
Nocturnelle
Nylon
Amber Lights


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 4, 2005)

c club
o orange tangent
u unorthodox
r romp
t tilt
n nighttrain
e expensive pink
y yogurt


----------



## laa_cat (Nov 4, 2005)

K risp
A ngelcake
R icepaper
E lectric Eel
N aked Lunch

fun!


----------



## MissFortune (Nov 4, 2005)

Creme de Violet
Aquadisiac
Rule
Mystical Mist
Electra
Naked Lunch


----------



## CaliKris (Nov 4, 2005)

*K*ITCHMAS (pigment)
*R*OMP
*I*NGENUE BLUE
*S*UGARLILY
*T*RES TEAL
*I*NVENTIVE
*N*IGHT OWL


----------



## Isis (Nov 4, 2005)

very cute thread! and late again as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Meadowland
Idol Eyes
Lustreleaf
Era
Nylon
Angelcake


----------



## Dawn (Nov 5, 2005)

Dazzlelight
All That Glitters
Woodwinked
Nylon

That was easy!


----------



## baby_love (Nov 5, 2005)

H=Hepcat
A=Aqua
L=Lucky Green
E=Electric Eel
Y=uhh...??


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 5, 2005)

Let's see if I can do it with e/s names I own...

Green Gamin
Electric Eel
Meadowland
Mink Pink
Au Contraire (but I've yet to actually try it)


----------



## Sprout (Nov 5, 2005)

Cute thread!  Here I am:

S=Steamy
A=Aria 
N=Nylon
D=Da Bling
Y=Yogurt


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 5, 2005)

MELISSA

*M*ulch
*E*spresso
*L*iving pink
*I*dol eyes
*S*himmermoss
*S*hroom
*A*quadisiac


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 6, 2005)

JOY 

Juxt
Orange Tangent 
Yogurt (is this the only "Y" shadow?)


----------



## Joke (Nov 6, 2005)

JOKE
J = Jewel Blue
O = Orange
K = Knight Divine
E = Electra

Well that would make a nice quad


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Nov 6, 2005)

It was easier for me to do my user name than my real name :O

P aradisco
I dol eyes
N aked Lunch
K itschmas

G leam
R ose
A quadisiac
P arfait amour
E xpensive Pink
F ade
R etrospeck
U nderage
I dol eyes
T rax

Sadly, theres nothing i had for U, because they'res no eyeshadows/pigments for U. So i used Underage!


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ah fun times...

*M*eadowland
*I*dol Eyes
*C*reme de Violet
*H*epcat
*E*lectric Eel
*L*i'lily
*L*lama
*E*mbark


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 6, 2005)

N = Naked Lunch
I = Idol Eyes
C = Creme de Violet
O = Orange Tangent 
L = Lucky Green
E = Expensive Pink


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Nov 7, 2005)

C - Crystal Avalanche
H - Haze
R - Retrospeck
I - Idol Eyes
S - Stars and Rockets
T - Trax
I - Ice Box
N - Naked Lunch
A - Aquadisaic


----------



## Tira-Misu (Nov 7, 2005)

T - Twinks
I - Idol Eyes
R - Rule
A - Aquadisiac


----------



## Peaches (Nov 9, 2005)

Juxt
Jest


How exciting am I!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 9, 2005)

N - Nocturnelle

I - Idol Eyes

K - Kid Orange

I - Instant Gold


----------



## user3 (Mar 1, 2006)

so all the new peeps can play too


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 1, 2006)

Mulch
Iris Print
Chrome Yellow
Hepcat
Electric Eel
Llama
Era


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 1, 2006)

Tina

Trax
Idol Eyes
Nocturnelle
Angelcake


----------



## shellybells82 (Mar 1, 2006)

Richelle

*R*etrospeck
*I*dol Eyes
*C*ontrast
*H*epcat
*E*lectra
*L*i'lily
*L*ucky Green
*E*lectric Eel


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 1, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Ambi (Mar 1, 2006)

Steamy
All that glitters
Nocturnelle
Dazzlelight
Retrospeck
Aristocrat


----------



## 72Cosmo (Mar 1, 2006)

Shale
Unorthodox
Zonk Bleu
Yogurt

I had a hard one!!


----------



## user2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Since there are sooo many new e/s here's my name again:
Lavendar Sky
Iris Print
Nylon
Da Bling
Amber Lights


----------



## Chelly (Mar 1, 2006)

Moon's Reflection
Iris Print
Chrome Yellow
Humid
Electric Eel
Lavender Sky
Lovely Lily
Expensive Pink


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 1, 2006)

i tired to do it with e/s i own but u was hard

Love-bud
Anit-establishment
Unorthodox (don't own...)
Rye
Electric Eel
Nylon


----------



## mrskloo (Mar 1, 2006)

Ooh.. this was fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





K - Kicky Blue
R - Rule
I  - Ingenue Blue
S - Sumptous Olive
T - Temper
Y - Yogurt

And just for the heck of it ...

D - D'Bohemia
A - All That Glitters
N - Nighttrain
I - Idol Eyes
E - Electric Eel
L - Li' Lily

J - Juiced
A - Agate
Y - Yogurt
D - Da Bling
I - Icebox
N - Naked Lunch


----------



## afterglow (Mar 2, 2006)

*S*ophisto
*A*mber Lights
*R*oyal Hue
*A*ll That Glitters
*H*umid


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 2, 2006)

fun i wanna try! i can't spell mine out cuz all my shadows are depotted and i have no camera...
Aquadisiac
Sweet Lust
Hepcat
Lavender Sky
Electric Eel
Era

and for fun, middle name
Retrospeck
Embark
Nehru
Electra
Espresso

Woo! I ran outta Es i struggled lol


----------



## kimmy (Mar 2, 2006)

Knight divine
Idol eyes
Moth brown
Beauty marked
Electra
Rio de rosa
Lime pro
Yogurt


----------



## lara (Mar 2, 2006)

Cute idea!

*L*lama
*A*rena
*R*ule
*A*quadisiac


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 2, 2006)

Jewel Blue
Antiqued
Idol Eyes


----------



## badpenny (Mar 3, 2006)

S=Sensualize
H=Honey Lust
E=Era
L=Love Bud
L=Llama
Y=Yogurt
Yay! lol


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 3, 2006)

Gonna do my sweetheart's name as well:

Knight Divine
Electra
Vellum
Embark
Nylon






 LOL


----------



## RedBetty (Mar 3, 2006)

Me:
Chill
Haux
Romp
Idol Eyes
Smut
Tilt
Iris Print
Nylon
Aquadisiac


----------



## Trax (Mar 3, 2006)

Janet

Jewel Blue
Amber Lights
Naked Lunch
Electric Eel
Trax


----------



## sasse142 (Mar 3, 2006)

E-xpensive pink
R-omantique
I-ris print
K-tchmas
A-quadisiac

Ha, this was fun! ;-)


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 3, 2006)

Nicola

Nehru
Iris Print
Cranberry
Overgrown
Love-Bud
Aquadisiac

Hehe


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 3, 2006)

K - night Divine
A - quadisiac
R - ule
A - mber lights


----------



## kannan (Mar 3, 2006)

K-icky Blue
A-mber Lights
N-ightmoth
N-egliee
A-ngeldish
N-ew York Apple


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 3, 2006)

I would but all mine are depotted. Gah.

Swimming
Humid
All that Glitters
Naked Lunch
Nylon
Yogurt
Nocturnelle


----------



## FLASH BETTY (Mar 3, 2006)

Heidi

Humid
Electric Eel
Idol Eyes
Deep Truth
Iris Print
 The I's Are Hard


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 3, 2006)

*A*quadisiac
*M*elody
*A*ntiqued
*N*ehru
*D*eep Truth
*A*mber lights


----------



## LadyLaundale (Mar 3, 2006)

Fun!

Yolanda

Yogurt
Orange Tangent
Living Pink
Amber Lights
Nighttrain
D'Bohemia
Anti-Establishment


----------



## Tonitra (Mar 4, 2006)

T-eal
A-quadisiac
R-etrospeck
A-mber Lights


----------



## XoXo (Mar 4, 2006)

Kid
All that Glitters
Tempting
Iris print
Electric Eel


----------



## aziajs (Mar 4, 2006)

*A*ll That Glitters
*Z*onk Bleu!
*I*dol Eyes
*A*quadisiac


----------



## bruinshorty (Mar 4, 2006)

Say, Yeah!
Taupless
Electric Eel
Flirty Number
Aquadisiac
Nocturnelle
Idol Eyes
Expensive Pink


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Mar 4, 2006)

Steamy
Untitled
Kid
Electra
Nighttrain
Aquadisiac


----------



## merleskaya (Mar 7, 2006)

L       Little Madame
A       Arena
U       Untitled
R       Rio de Rosa
I        Idol Eyes
E       Electra


----------



## domifc (Mar 7, 2006)

here's my first name

*D*eep Truth
*O*vergrown
*M*eadowland
*I*dol Eyes
*N*octurnelle
*I*ris Print
*Q*uarry
*U*northodox
*E*xpensive Pink

and my middle name

*A*qua
*N*ylon
*N*aked Lunch
*E*lectra

*F*lirty Number
*R*ed Violet
*A*ll That Glitters
*N*ehru
*C*obalt
*O*rb
*I*ngenue Blue
*S*tars 'n Rockets
*E*lectric Eel

i tried to go with shadows i own but it got a little difficult


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 7, 2006)

Fun! Here goes:

Courtney

C - Coppering
O - Overgrown
U - Unorthodox 
R - Rye
T - Thunder
N - Naked Lunch
E - Embark
Y - Yogurt


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 8, 2006)

Lameka
L-Lavender Sky
A-Amber Lights
M-Melton Mauve
E-Electric Eel
K-Knight Divine
A-Aquadisiac


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 8, 2006)

Yay, I own all these shadows...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





K=Knight Divine
A=All That Glitters
R=Retrospeck
E=Expensive Pink
N=Naked Lunch


----------



## gatsby (Feb 23, 2008)

M - Malt
A - Alum
R - Retrospeck
Y - Yoghurt


----------



## peacelover18 (Feb 23, 2008)

S - Stars 'n' Rockets
T - Tilt
E - Eyepopping
P - Parrot
H - Humid
A - Aquadisiac
N - Nocturnelle
I - Idol Eyes
E - Electra


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 23, 2008)

LOL I had never stumbled upon this thread before, FUN! This just solidifies the idea that I need to check out a lot of the OLD threads too!

H-Honey Lust
A-All That Glitters
N-Nanogold
N-Neutral Pink
A-Alum
H-Hepcat

All ones I own. And mostly love. Still don't use Hepcat much. *shrug*


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

How fun!!

*N* - Nanogold
*O* - Ochre style
*R* - Ricepaper
*A* - Aquadisiac


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 24, 2008)

Kid
Elite
Nocturnelle
Surreal
Idol Eyes
Electric Eel

my name is KENSIE!!!


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 24, 2008)

A-lum
L-ight Ray
M-ulch
A-mber Lights

Which happens to be my fave smoky eye look!!!


----------



## HotPink (Feb 24, 2008)

This is a cute idea...

Satellite Dreams
Alum
Romping
Aquadisiac
Hepcat


----------



## danabird (Feb 24, 2008)

*d*eep truth
*a*quadisiac
*n*octurnelle
*a*mber lights


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 24, 2008)

*C*hrome yellow
*H*onesty
*L*ime
*O*rb
*E*lectric Eel.


----------



## clamster (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww the pics didn't work for me! oh well

Crystal Avalanche
Hepcat
Retrospeck
Idol Eyes 
Saddle
Trax
Innuendo
Nocturnelle
Electra


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 24, 2008)

E-lectric Eel
L-ightshade
A-quadisiac
I-dol Eyes
N-aked Lunch
E-spresso

I only have 2 of those colors. D:


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 24, 2008)

*H*epcat
*A*ll That Glitters
*R*icepaper
*L*lama
*E*lectra
*Y*ogurt

Funny how I don't have any of these colors!!


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 24, 2008)

*J*ete
*A*quadisiac
*N*ylon
*I*nnuendo
*S*hadowy Lady


----------



## amethystangel (Feb 24, 2008)

This looks like fun!

*A*methyst
*N*aked Lunch
*G*reensmoke
*E*lectric Eel
*L*eisuretime
*A*ngelcake

I have all the above, except for Electric Eel.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 24, 2008)

*A*quavert
*N*aked Lunch
*G*oldmine
*I*dol Eyes
*E*xpensive Pink


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 24, 2008)

*D*a bling 
*I*dol Eyes
*O*mega 
*N*ewly Minted 
*N*octurnelle
*E*spresso


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 24, 2008)

D - dollymix
O - oyster Girl
R -  Royal Hue
I -   Indian Wood 
S -  Scant


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Feb 24, 2008)

Llama
U.... hey, I don't own one beginning with U! =(
Cranberry
Y... My name sucks eyeshadow-wise =/


----------



## matsubie (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris

Club
Hepcat
Retrospeck
Idol Eyes
Stars N' Rockets


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 24, 2008)

Rachel

R - Romp
A - Aquadisiac
C - Club
H - Hepcat
E - Electric Eel
L - Llama


----------



## mreichert (Feb 24, 2008)

Marlena

Motif
Amber Lights
Retrospeck
Lightshade (had a hard time with L)
Expensive Pink
Nanogold
Arena


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Feb 25, 2008)

V=Vex
I=Idol Eyes
T=Tempting
A=Amber Lights

B=Blacktrack 
E=ElectroSky
L=Llama
L=Lipglass
A=Aquadisiac

M=Mulch
A=Angelcake
K=Kid
E=Electric Eel
U=Utterly Frivilous
P=Painterly


----------



## kimmy (Feb 25, 2008)

kid
idol eyes
mulch
mystery
yogurt


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 25, 2008)

Espresso
Twinks
Amber Lights
Stars n Rockets
Hepcat
All that Glitters


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 25, 2008)

This is a good one!

* J*uiced
* I*ndian Ink
* L*i Living
* L*eaflette
* I*llusionary
* A*gate
* N*ewly Minted

Finding other eyeshadows that started with I's were hard!


----------



## Julzie (Feb 25, 2008)

*J*ete
*U*p at Dawn
*L*iving Pink
*I*dol Eyes
*E*ra


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 25, 2008)

*B*eautiful Iris
*R*iot
*O*rb
*O*range Tangent
*K*night Divine
*E*xpensive Pink

And because I'm having fun, my middle name:

*J*uxt
*U*nruly Blue
*L*ustreleaf
*I*ce Box
*A*quadisiac


----------



## Bonbonroz (Feb 25, 2008)

*S*urreal
*E*lectra
*L*ustreleaf
*M*oonflower
*A*mber Lights


----------



## amoona (Feb 25, 2008)

All that Glitters
Motif
Amber Lights
Naked Lunch
Nehru
Expensive Pink


----------



## redambition (Feb 25, 2008)

how cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Idol Eyes
Shimmermoss
Arena
Bisque
Era
Light Ray

Of those i own Shimmermoss, Arena and Era.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 25, 2008)

*P - Passionate *
*R - Ricepaper*
*I - Idol Eyes*
*Y- Yogurt*
*A- Antiqued*​


----------



## Ambonee (Feb 25, 2008)

A-Aquadisiac
M-Mystery
B-Beautiful Iris
E-Embark
R-Retrospeck

J-Juxt
U-Unreally Blue
S-Star Violet
T-Trax


----------



## liv (Feb 25, 2008)

Lightshade
Idol Eyes
Vapour


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 25, 2008)

Trax
Electra
Ricepaper
Idol Eyes


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Aw the link doesnt work anymore


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 25, 2008)

ohh funn!!

A-Amber Lights
S-Satin Taupe
H-Honey Lust
L-Light Ray
E-Expensive Pink
Y-Yogurt


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 25, 2008)

How funny!!
F - Folie
R - Rule
A - Amber Lights
N - Neutral Pink
C - Cork
E - Espresso
S - Satin Taupe
C - Carbon
A - All That Glitters


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Feb 25, 2008)

*A*ll That Glitters
*N*aked Lunch
*G*oldmine
*E*xpensive Pink
*L*lama
*I*dol Eyes
*Q*uarry
*U* (I don't know any starting with U...boo!)
*E*lectra


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 25, 2008)

This must be the perfect way of procrastination...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Name:
*A*quadisiac
*Y*ou're Fresh
*C*lue
*A*lum
*N*ewly Minted

Bonus: Last Name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*S*addle
*E*lectra
*M*oonflower
*I*dol Eyes
*Z*onk Bleu!
*E*xpensive Pink
*R*omping


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 25, 2008)

My username: 

Deep Truth
Aquadisiac
*Naked Lunch
Amber Lights*

Parfait Amour
Orange
Twinks
Trax
*Expensive Pink*
Romping

That was fun, I only own the bolded ones....


----------



## toby_is_cute (Feb 25, 2008)

*NINA*

*N*aked Lunch
*I*dol Eyes
*N*ewly Minted
*A*ll That Glitters


----------



## dromero (Feb 25, 2008)

*Denise*

*D*eep Truth
*E*xpensive Pink
*N*octurnelle
*I*dol Eyes
*S*hroom
*E*spresso


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 25, 2008)

This is too cute! I like this better than the original idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trax
Espresso
Deep Truth
Ricepaper
Amber Lights

My username was harder, b/c I wanted to use what I own, and don't have any e/s with L or K, or more E's haha.


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 26, 2008)

N  - Naked Lunch

A - Aria

T -  Tickles

A – All That Glitters

L -  Arena

I – In living Pink

E - Era


----------



## foreverymoment (Feb 26, 2008)

ooh fun!

ASHLEIGH

*A*ntiqued
*S*wish
*H*oney Lust
*L*ily White (pigment...I don't have any L-shadows)
*E*lectric Eel
*I*dol Eyes
*G*orgeous Gold
*H*owzat


----------



## eyebrowless (Feb 27, 2008)

*C*loudburst
*A*quadesiac
*R*omping
*M*oon's Reflection
*E*xpensive Pink
*N*octurnelle


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 27, 2008)

My username. I wanted to use only shadows I own but have none that starts with N!

Knight Divine
All that glitters
Rondelle
Expensive Pink
Nehru

Bamboo


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 27, 2008)

*Y*ogurt
*O*live Groove
*L*eisuretime
*A*rena
*N*anogold
*D*'Bohemia
*A*ntiqued


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 28, 2008)

*K*night Divine
*R*ose Blanc
*Y*ogurt
*S*atin Taupe
*T*winks
*L*lama
*E*lectric Eel


----------



## pladies (Feb 28, 2008)

Almond Icing
Up Do
Romping
Electric Eel
Lustre Leaf
Idol Eyes
Expensive pink


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 28, 2008)

Romp
Electric eel
Bitter
Expensive pink
Chrome yellow
Clarity
Aquadisiac


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 28, 2008)

F=Floral Fantasy
E=Electric Eel.
L=Light Ray.
I=Idol Eyes.
C=Creme De' Violet.
I= Indian Ink.
A=Atlantic Blue.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 28, 2008)

*A*ngelcake
*N*anogold
*N*octurnelle
*A*quadisiac

*A*ll that Glitters
*M*emorabilia
*B*eauty Marked
*E*spresso
*R*etrospeck
*L*lama
*I*dol Eyes
*L*ight ray
*I*ndian ink
*T*ypographic
*H*onesty


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 28, 2008)

A-Antiqued
L-Lightshade
L-Light Ray
I-Idol Eyes
S-Sketch
O-Omega
N-Nehru


----------



## deadSAVVY (Feb 28, 2008)

Nabila:

Nehru
Amber Lights
Beauty Marked
Inkspill
Lightshade
Antiqued


----------



## .:jinx:. (Feb 28, 2008)

Electric Eel
Memorabilia
Motif
Amber Lights


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 28, 2008)

Red violet
Omega
Wedge
Aqadisiac
Nehru


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 28, 2008)

T-Twinks
A-All That Glitters
Y-Yogurt
L-Lightray
O-Orange Tangent
R-Rule


----------



## rouquinne (Mar 1, 2008)

Amber Lights
Naked Lunch
Goldmine
Embark
Lightshade
Arena


----------



## captodometer (Mar 2, 2008)

Nehru
Idol Eyes
Knight Divine
Kid
Antiqued
U (there isn't one that I'm aware of)


----------



## mrs. bebee917 (Mar 2, 2008)

Marie Christine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all colors that I own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this was fun!

M - Moon's Reflection
A - Almond Icing
R - Rite Of Spring
I - Illusionary
E - Eyeppopping

C - Chrome Yellow
H - Howzat
R - Romping
I - Idol Eyes
S - Sushi Flower
T - Tease N' Teal
I - Intoxicate
N - Nylon
E - Earthly Delight


----------



## MariahGem (Mar 2, 2008)

*M*emorabilia
*A*quadisiac
*R*ite of Spring
*I*dol Eyes
*A*lum
*H*epcat

Hey, mine might actually look pretty good together!!  ROTFL!


----------



## starangel2383 (Mar 2, 2008)

Memorabilia
Amber Lights
Romping
Carbon
Idol Eyes


----------



## seabird (Mar 2, 2008)

Honey Lust
Aquadisiac
Naval
Nehru
Amber Lights
Hepcat


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Mar 3, 2008)

beautiful iris
rule
eyepopping
aquadisiac
newly minted
nanogold
amber lights


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 3, 2008)

*M*ythology
*I*dol Eyes
*C*oppering
*H*oney Lust
*E*spresso
*L*ightshade
*E*ra


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 3, 2008)

*A*quadisiac* 
D*eep Truth* 
I*dol Eyes* 
N*ehru* 
A*mber Lights


----------



## KTB (Mar 5, 2008)

K - Knight Divine
A - Amber Lights
T - Trax
I - Idol Eyes
E - Electric Eel


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 6, 2008)

L - Lucky Green
E - Expensive Pink
I - Innuendo
L - Lightshade
A - All That Glitters


----------



## Mel913 (Mar 8, 2008)

ooh fun

*M*ulch
*E*lectric eel
*L*ight ray
*I*dol eyes
*S*ushi flower
*S*hroom
*A*ll that glitters


----------



## ratoo (Mar 8, 2008)

*L*ovestone
*A*ll That Glitters
*W*aft
*R*omping
*A*ntiqued
*T*hunder
*U*





These are spelt out with shadows I own except of course U. Ok mac now needs to have one beginning with u!


----------



## JesseVanity (Mar 8, 2008)

J - Jewel Blue.
E - Endless Love.
S - Sushi Flower.
S - Satellite Dreams.
I - Idol Eyes.
C - Chrome Yellow.
A - All That Glitters.


----------



## fashionette (Apr 8, 2008)

*V*apour*
E*spresso
*R*etrospeck*
O*range
*N*octurnelle*
I*dol eyes*
C*reme de violet*
A*ll that glitters


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mines barely worth doing really...

*L*lama
*I*dol Eyes


----------



## Brittni (Apr 8, 2008)

*B*-EAUTY MARKED
*R-*ICEPAPER
*I*-NTOXICATE
*T*-EMPTING
*T*-EAL
*N-*AKED
*I*-DOL EYES


----------



## d n d (May 7, 2008)

D-Delft paint pot
A-Antiqued
R-Ricepaper
L-Lovely Lily
E-Earthly Riches
N-Nanogold
E-Electric Eel


----------



## miss_bailey (May 7, 2008)

*H*umid
*A*quadisiac
*N*ylon
*N*aked Lunch
*A*rena
*H*epcat


----------



## melliquor (May 7, 2008)

M-Mothbrown
E-Electric Eel
L-Lime
I-Illegal Cargo
S-Satellite Dreams
S-Signed,Sealed
A-Amber Lights


----------



## Bluebell (May 7, 2008)

*M*eadowland
*A*ll that Glitters
*R*omp
*E*lectra
*I*dol Eyes
*K*night Divine
*E*spresso


----------



## palatial (May 8, 2008)

Honesty
Illegal Cargo
Lovestone (MES, but close enough! lol)
A Little Folie
Retrospeck
Yogurt


----------



## sofabean (May 8, 2008)

*L*ime
*I*llegal cargo
*L*ovely lily!
*Y*ogurt


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 8, 2008)

*E*xpensive Pink
*R*omping
*I*llegal Cargo
*N*octurnal


----------



## mommymac (May 8, 2008)

Embark
Vex
Amber LIghts


----------



## kobri (May 8, 2008)

Knight Devine
Electra
Lovely (totally cheating)
Lily
Yogurt

I didn't have any L's so I dipped into my pigments!


----------



## aziajs (May 8, 2008)

*A*quadisiac
*Z*eal
*I*nnuendo
*A*quavert


----------



## starangel2383 (May 8, 2008)

*M*oon's Reflection
*A*ll That Glitters
*R*omping
*C*reme de Violet
*I*llegal Cargo


----------



## Nadeshda (May 9, 2008)

*N*ano Gold
*A*ll that glitters
*D*eep Truth
*I*dol Eyes
*A*quadisiac


----------



## pinknilla (May 12, 2008)

*C*larity
*H*epcat
*R*etrospeck
*I*dol Eyes
*S*ushi Flower
*T*ilt
*I*llegal Cargo
*N*aked Lunch
*A*quadisiac


----------



## erine1881 (May 12, 2008)

*E*yepopping
*R*edcoco
*I*llusionary
*N*ight Bird

*E*lite
*L*ucky Green
*I*nventive
*Z*eal
*A*quavert
*B*elle Azure
*E*ther
*T*ease 'N Teal
*H*ard To Please


----------



## pratbc (May 12, 2008)

I am going to attempt my full name (I usually go by Patti) using only e/s that I own....

P- Paradisco
A- Aquadasiac
T- Trax
R- Retrospeck
I- Intoxicate
C- Carbon
I- Ingenue Blue
A- Amber Lights

WOW, that took a lot of thinking since I don't have my stash in front of me.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 12, 2008)

*S*hadowy Lady
*A*ll That Glitters
*M*i'lady (or moon's reflection, if the MES upsets you )
*A*quadisiac
*N*octurnelle
*T*hunder
*H*umid
*A*mber lights


----------



## purrtykitty (May 12, 2008)

*K*night Devine
*A*quadisiac
*R*icepaper
*I*llegal Cargo
*N*aked Lunch


----------



## macaholic2912 (May 18, 2008)

E-Expresso
L-llama
A-Aquadisiac
I-Idol eyes
N-Naked Lunch
E-Expensive Pink


----------



## KikiB (May 18, 2008)

Knight Divine
Aquadisiac
Tilt
Illegal Cargo
Earthly Riches


----------



## jin1022000 (May 27, 2008)

my name:

J
I
N

ITS A SHORT NAME! BUT I STILL CANT FIND ANY ES W/ THOSE LETTERS (and I have 20 something ESz....)

ps. 80% of my ES start w/ S.... What's up w/ that?!


----------



## HoneyLicious (May 27, 2008)

*H*oney lust
*A*mber lights
*N*ylon
*N*octurnelle
*Y*ogurt


----------



## NatalieMT (May 27, 2008)

*N*octurnelle
*A*mber Lights
*T*ilt
*A*quadisiac
*L*lama
*I*dol Eyes
*E*mbark


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

W - Wishful
E - Electric Sky
N - Nude
D - Dream
Y - Yoghurt


----------



## kittycatliss (May 27, 2008)

M - Medowland
E - Electric Eel
L - Lime
I - Illegal Cargo
S - Sushi Flower
S - Stars 'n' Rockets
A - Amber Lights


----------



## Carlyx (May 27, 2008)

*C*arbon
*A*mber Lights
*R*omp
*L*lama
*Y*ogurt


----------



## TheProphetess (May 27, 2008)

*H*umid
*A*ll That Glitters
*N*octurnelle*
N*aked Lunch*
A*quadisiac


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 28, 2008)

C - Carbon
H - Humid
A - All That Glitters
D - Deep Truth


----------



## User67 (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh how fun!

Deanna

Dazzelight
Era
Amberlights
Nocturnelle
Nehru
All That Glitters


----------



## trixibella (Jun 1, 2008)

Mulch
Idol Eyes
Angelcake


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

Stacey
Swish
Trax
Angelcake
Cobalt
Electric Eel
Yogurt!


----------



## intimates (Jun 2, 2008)

Trax
Haux
Electric Eel
Rule
Embark
Sketch
Amber Lights


----------



## intimates (Jun 2, 2008)

Trax
Haux
Electric Eel
Rule
Embark
Sketch
Amber Lights


----------



## intimates (Jun 2, 2008)

Trax
Haux
Electric Eel
Rule
Embark
Sketch
Amber Lights


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 2, 2008)

Moon's reflection
All that glitters
Lime
Llama
Orange
Rule
Yellow(chrome) idk :[


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 4, 2008)

Carbon
Aquadisiac
Stars n Rockets
Electric Eel
Yogurt


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 4, 2008)

Bisque
Ricepaper
Aquadisiac
Da Bling
Yogurt


----------



## nursie (Jun 5, 2008)

A-Aquavert
N-Nehru
N-Nocturnelle

that was easy!


----------



## xkatietron (Jun 5, 2008)

I love this!!

*K*night Divine
*A*mber Lights
*T*ypographic
*I*dol Eyes
*E*xpensive Pink


----------



## entyce08 (Nov 6, 2008)

*B*eauty Marked
*R*ice Paper
*A*quadisiac
*N*ylon
*D*azzelight
*Y*ogurt


----------



## blowyourmind (Nov 6, 2008)

A - All That Glitters
N - Naked Lunch
D - Da Bling
R - Rite Of Spring
E - Expensive Pink
A - Amber Lights


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 6, 2008)

*A-amourous
L-loveydove
E-entice
S-skew
H-hot tahiti
A-angel*


----------



## Jemma28 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jest
Idol Eyes
Llama
Lime


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 6, 2008)

DANI

Deep Truth
Arena
Nocturnelle
Indian Ink

Hehe, I know that wasn't the point, fun anyway!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Lotusland
Espresso
Top Hat
Indian Ink
Tempting
Idol Eyes
Amber Lights


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 6, 2008)

*P*ost Haste
*A*lum
*T*winks
*I*dol Eyes
*E*mbark
*N*ehru
*C*larity
*E*ra


----------



## kittykit (Nov 7, 2008)

*A*quadisiac
*M*oonflower
*A*ntiqued
*N*ylon
*D*azzlelight
*A*rena


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 7, 2008)

Haha xD

*A*ll that glitters
*N*aked Lunch
*N*ewly Minted
*E*lectric Eel

*S*cene
*O*range
*F*reshwater
*I*dol eyes
*E*lectra


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

Mine!

Well, I don't have many e/s to match my name, so I throw something else from MAC that I have in instead.

V= Vex e/s
I = Indian wood PP
C = Crushed Bougainvillea CCB
H = Hush Hush Tender tone Lip balm 
A = Amber Light e/s
Y = (Oh.... this is so hard... even my non-Mac makeup don't come with this one. Sigh....) Decide to go with Nars' Yashiyo brush. Hard to apply makeup without brushes, right?
A = Angel blush


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 7, 2008)

K-Krisp
A- Atlas
S- Sunset B.
S- Star by Night
A- A Little Folie
N- Nile
N- Nobility
D- Daisychain
R- Rummy
A- Aria
(I decided to only use LE or disc. shades. XP I'm a dork, I know)


----------



## Caracoco (Nov 7, 2008)

R - retrospeck
O - orange
C - club
H - hepcat
E - expensive pink
L - llama
L - lime
E - embark


----------



## lukinamama (Nov 7, 2008)

S hore leave
A ngel l/s
N octurelle
D ainty
R icepaper
A ll That Glitters


----------



## animacani (Nov 7, 2008)

*N*- octurnelle
*A*- mber lights
*T*- ake a hint
*A*- ll that glitters
*S*- ock hop
*H*- umid
*A*- ntiqued


----------



## kera484 (Nov 7, 2008)

Kera

Knight Divine
Expensive Pink
Ricepaper
Aquadisiac


----------



## couturesista (Nov 7, 2008)

Shika

 S- Star Violet       
 H- Humid             
 I- Idol Eyes         
 K- Kid
 A- Amberlights


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 7, 2008)

*Jessika*
*J*est
*e*mbark
*s*able
*s*himmermoss
*i*nstant gold
*k*id
*a*mber lights


----------



## poker face (Nov 7, 2008)

*S*ushi Flower
*T*ypographic
*E*lectra
*P*oison Pen
*H*ush
*E*xpensive Pink
*N*ehru


----------



## astronaut (Nov 9, 2008)

Electric Eel
Lotus Land
Idol Eyes
Z
Aquadisiac 
Beauty Marked
Electra
Tilt
Humid

Couldn't find a Z


----------



## chaffsters33 (Nov 9, 2008)

ooooh this looks fun!!

Claire de lune
Honeylust
Aquadisiac
Floral fantasy
Freshwater
Era
Exspensive pink


----------



## Elizab33th (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm an Elizabeth also, so I'm gonna try and pick different Products then the pp.

E- Expensive Pink Eyeshadow
L- Lychee Luxe Lipgloss
I- Inky Liquidlast Liner
Z- ...There's no "Z's"..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




A- Amber Lights Eyeshadow
B-Beautiful Iris Eyeshadow
E- Elecktra Eyeshadow
T- Talent Pool Eyeshadow
H- Honey Lust Eyeshadow

Hee...That was tough, but crazy fun! And whats funny is I either want or have all the stuff on this list. LMAO!


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elizab33th* 

 
_I'm an Elizabeth also, so I'm gonna try and pick different Products then the pp.

E- Expensive Pink Eyeshadow
L- Lychee Luxe Lipgloss
I- Inky Liquidlast Liner
Z- ...There's no "Z's"..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A- Amber Lights Eyeshadow
B-Beautiful Iris Eyeshadow
E- Elecktra Eyeshadow
T- Talent Pool Eyeshadow
H- Honey Lust Eyeshadow

Hee...That was tough, but crazy fun! And whats funny is I either want or have all the stuff on this list. LMAO!




_

 
ZEAL


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 14, 2008)

Sushi Flower
Trax
Amber Lights
Club
Yogurt


----------



## Elizab33th (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_ZEAL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh Duh! Lol Thanks!


----------



## liltweekstar (Nov 15, 2008)

*D* - Da Bling
*E*-  Electric Eel
*B* - Beauty Marked
*O* - Omega
*R* - Ricepaper
*A* - Aquadisiac
*H* - Honesty


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 15, 2008)

Erika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E-Electra
R-Romp
I-Idol Eyes
K-Knight Divine
A-Antiqued


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 18, 2008)

Stars 'N Rockets
Amber Lights
Beauty Marked
Idol Eyes
Nocturnelle
Aquadisiac


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 18, 2008)

Technically Elizabeth, but I go by Lizzie...

Lime
Inventive
Zinc bar
Zonk bleu!
Idol eyes
Espresso


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 19, 2008)

CHARLOTTE

*C*ranberry
*H*umid
*A*ntiqued
*R*icepaper
*L*otusland
*O*mega
*T*ypographic
*T*ilt
*E*lectra


----------



## Sophia84 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sophia

*S*wiss Chocolate
*O*range
*P*urple Haze
*H*umid
*I*dol Eyes
*A*quadisiac


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 19, 2008)

Shadowy Lady
Honesty
Aquadisiac
Newly Minted
Top Hat
Idol Eyes


----------



## Marion (Nov 21, 2008)

*M*anor
*A*mbiance
*R*emotely Gray
*J*est
*O*rb


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 21, 2008)

G-irlie
I-dol eyes
S-pout
E-lectric eel
L-lama
L-ime
E-mbark

I was gonna use Gilded Ash from the MX collection but i didnt know if it was just e/s or also the cream eyeshadows....duhhh


----------



## benzito_714 (Nov 22, 2008)

Mercedes

Mythology
Expensive Pink
Retrospeck
Climate Blue
Enough Said (i cheated-it's a blush)
Dangerzone
Electric Eel
Satin Taupe

this was fun!!!


----------



## michelle79 (Nov 22, 2008)

Michelle

Meet The Fleet
Idol Eyes
Carbon
Honey Lust
Era
Lotusland
Lotusland (no other L's)
Electra


----------



## Tinnsla (Nov 26, 2008)

Tinna

Trax
Idol Eyes
Nehru
Naked Lunch
Amber Lights


----------



## ParanormalStyle (Nov 27, 2008)

Vex
Idol Eyes
Creme de Violet
Talent Pool
Orb
Ricepaper
Idol Eye (only 1 I D=)
Amber Lights


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 27, 2008)

Heather

H-Hepcat
e- electra
a- amber light
t- twinks
h- honey lust
e- embark
r- romp

and my middle name for fun

Carole

C-cranberry
a-- all that glitters
r- retrospeck
o- omega
l-lotus land
e-espresso

My boyfriend's Jacques Raymond

J- jest
A-antiqued
c- club
q- quarry
u- under world ls
e- era
s- soft brown

r-russian red ls
a- ample pink pg
y- yougurt
m- mulch
o- on hold ls
n- nocturnelle
d- dubonnet


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 27, 2008)

Carbon
raven eye kohl
y-
smut
telo eyeliner
amber lights
layin low paint point


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 27, 2008)

*Y*ogurt
*A*quadisiac
*G*orgeous Gold
*M*ylar
*U* couldn´t find an an U
*R*icepaper

or to translate *Yagmur* (it´s turkish) into english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*R*icepaper
*A*qua
*I*dol Eyes
*N*ylon


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 29, 2008)

How have I never seen this thread before!  So fun!

*K*: Knight Divine
*A*: All That Glitters
*T*: Trax
*I*: Idol Eyes
*E*: Embark


----------



## Dawn (Nov 29, 2008)

Da Bling
All that Glitters
Whistle
Nanogold


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 29, 2008)

*C*opperplate
*A*ntiqued
*S*hroom
*E*lectra
*Y*ogurt


----------



## pinkpumpkin (Nov 29, 2008)

Cool idea!! 

*Lisa*

*L*otus Land

*I*dol Eyes

*S*ushi Flower

*A*rena


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 29, 2008)

Lotusland
Yogurt
Naked Lunch
Nehru


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 29, 2008)

Jacquelyn

J-Jest
A-Amber Lights
C-Crystal
Q-Quarry
U-there's no U
E-Electric Eel
L-Lotusland
Y-Yogurt
N-Nocturnelle


----------



## MarleneAiziz (Dec 8, 2008)

*E*lectra
*V*anilla
*A*mber Lights
*N*aked Lunch
*G*oldmine
*E*ra
*L*otusland
*I*dol Eyes
*A*ntiqued


----------



## glitterkitten (Dec 11, 2008)

Phloof
Aria
Mylar


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 13, 2008)

D-DAZZLEGLASS , LOVES THEM 
E-ELECTRO 
D-DAZZLEGLASS
R-RUSTIC
A-ALPHA GIRL
pronounced dee -dra like bra but with a" D" HAHA


----------



## sweeteternity (Dec 19, 2008)

*L*otusland
*E*xpensive Pink
*A*quadisiac
*N*aked Lunch
*N*ext to Nothing
*E*spresso


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 20, 2008)

Lime (Pro Color)
Unorthodox
Club
Yogurt


----------



## Iman (Dec 21, 2008)

*I*dol eyes
*M*ink & Sable
*A*mber lights
*N*octurnelle

I like them all


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 24, 2008)

*My name is Alyson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*A*mber lights
*L*otusland
*Y*ogurt
*S*ushi Flower
*O*rb
*N*ylon


----------



## Debbie_57 (Dec 24, 2008)

*D*a Bling
*E*xpresso
*B*itter
*B*rule
*I*dol Eyes
*E*xpensive Pink


----------



## amourbliss (Dec 25, 2008)

*L* - lotusland
*A* - aquadisiac
*T* - twinks
*O* - orange tangent
*Y* - yogurt
*A* - amber lights


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 25, 2008)

Clare

*c*ranberry
*l*otusland
*a*mber lights
*r*etrospeck
*e*mbark


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 25, 2008)

Denise

*D*_a bling_
*E*_lectric eel_
*N*_octurnal_ 
*I*_dol eyes_
*S*_atin taupe_
*E*_ra_


----------



## munchkin78 (Dec 25, 2008)

Folie
Aquadisiac
Ricepaper
Idol eyes
Deep Truth
Yogurt
Swimming


----------



## iluvmac (Dec 29, 2008)

F=Freshwater
R= Retrospeck
A=Amber Lights
N=Nehru
C=Carbon
E=Expensive Pink
S=Satin Taupe
C=Club
A=Arena


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 3, 2009)

*T*rax
*A*ll That Glitters
*R*omping
*A*mber Lights


----------



## Rennah (Jan 4, 2009)

*R*etrospeck
*E*xpensive Pink
*N*aked Lunch
*N*octurnelle
*A*quadisiac
*H*umid


----------



## Tahti (Apr 13, 2009)

*T*ypographic
*A*ntiqued
*H*aux
*T*rax
*I*dol Eyes


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_For shame! Can't think of an E/S that begins with U ;(_

 
Up at dawn, from the pandamonium quad is the only one I can think of starting with U off the top of my head.

My name in perm shadows

L=llama
I=Idol eyes
N=Naked Lunch
D=Deep Truth
A=Amberlights

My name in l/e shadows

L=li'lily
I=In living pink
N=Nano gold
D=D'bohemia
A=Anti-establishment


----------



## Leven (Apr 13, 2009)

*B*itter
*R*etrospeck
*A*ll that Glitters
*N*ehru
*D*a Bling
*O*mega
*N*ylon


----------



## darklocke (Apr 14, 2009)

My name is Shamini, and I would spell it out in:

Silver Ring
Humid
Amber Lights
Mood Ring
Intoxicate
Nocturnelle
Indian Ink


----------



## t_doll (Apr 14, 2009)

*T*rax
*H*onesty
*A*quadasiac
*O*mega


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 15, 2009)

B-Beautiful Iris
E-Electric Eel
C-Chrome Yellow
C-Cranberry
A-Aquadisiac

That was cool !


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 15, 2009)

Soba
Amber Lights
Bitter
Rice Paper
Idol Eyes
Naked Lunch
Angelcake

Woohoo lol.


----------



## with.the.band (Apr 15, 2009)

*R*icepaper
*U*northodox
*B*eautiful Iris
*Y*ogurt

Phew, the letters of my name were pretty hard! LOL, struggled a bit with the U and the Y there! Was fun though.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 17, 2009)

D-azzlelight
A-mber Lights
Y-ogurt
A-ll that Glitters


----------



## oreox0x0 (Apr 18, 2009)

*J*uxt
*E*mbark 
*N*ylon
*N*aked Lunch
*A*quavert


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 18, 2009)

*A* - All That Glitters
*G* - Gorgeous Gold
*A* - Aquadisiac
*T *- Trax
*H* - Humid
*A* - Antiqued


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 18, 2009)

Eva

Electric Eel
Vanilla
Amber Lights


----------



## MacAddict09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*P*oisen Pen
*E*xpensive Pink
*N*aked Lunch
*N*octurnelle
*Y*ogurt


----------



## MzFit (May 17, 2009)

Dazzlelight
All That Glitters
Yogurt
Naked Lunch
Amber Lights


----------



## cocodivatime (May 19, 2009)

*C*orurdory
*O*chre Style
*C*ranberry
*O*rb
*D*eep Truth
*I*dol Eyes
*V*????
*A*mber lights

I had to cheat twice and look at other posts for help.  I got stumped on the second O and the V


----------



## xKiKix (May 19, 2009)

this is kinda fun!

*K*night
*I*dol Eyes
*K*elly
*I*ndian Ink


----------



## franimal (May 19, 2009)

*F*emme-Fi
*R*omping
*A*quadisiac
*N*ight Manoeuvres
*C*hrome Yellow
*E*ther
*S*moke & diamonds
*C*lub
*A*ll-Girl


----------



## barbieismetal (May 28, 2009)

Antiqued
Shroom
Hepcat
Love Connection
Electric EEl
Et tu, Bouquet?


----------



## goddessella (Jun 4, 2009)

ella

Electric eel
Llama
Lotusland
All that glitters


----------



## Yushimi (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll join in the fun too lolz

*C*arbon
*H*epcat
*R*ule
*I*dol Eyes
*S*teamy
*T*empting
*I*dol Eyes
*N*ehru*
E*lectra

I only used perm e/s to make life easier


----------



## MissResha (Jun 4, 2009)

*R*ondelle
*E*mbark
*S*hale
*H*ey
*A*quadisiac


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 5, 2009)

*K*night
*A*quadisiac
*Y*ogurt
*L*ucky Tom
*A*rena


----------



## soco210 (Jun 5, 2009)

*B*ronze
*R*etrospeck
*O*rb
*O*f Summer
*K*id
*E*xpensive Pink


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 6, 2009)

Freshwater
Expensive Pink
Red Brick
Indian Ink
All That Glitters
Lime


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 7, 2009)

D- Da Bling
A- All That Glitter
I- Idol Eyes
S- Shimmermoss
Y- Yogurt


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 7, 2009)

*T*empting
*E*mbark
*M*ylar
*I*dol eyes
*Trax*
*A*mber lights
*Y*ogurt
*O*range


----------



## krystaj (Aug 3, 2009)

*K*night Divine
*R*icepaper
*Y*ogurt
*S*wimming
*T*rax
*A*quadisiac


----------



## vesperholly (Aug 3, 2009)

*V*ex
*E*lectra
*S*ketch
*P*hloof!
*E*go
*R*ated R


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 3, 2009)

*e*xpensive pink
*r*etrospeck
*i*dol eyes
*n*aked lunch


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 3, 2009)

*N*aked Lunch
*I*dol Eyes
*K*night
*K*night Divine
*I*dol Eyes


----------



## frusciante (Aug 4, 2009)

I dont want to post my real name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*F*lourishing
*R*etrospeck
*U *(there isnt one??)
*I*dol Eyes
*S*hroom
*C*ork
*I*dol Eyes
*A*mber Lights
*N*ylon
*T*rax
*E*lectra


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 4, 2009)

*G*orgeous Gold
*I*dol Eyes
*L*otusland
*D*azzlelight
*E*lectra
*D*igit
*A*ntiqued
*N*ehru
*G*esso
*E*lectric Eel
*L*ime


----------



## dearcupcake (Aug 5, 2009)

*D*eep Truth
*E*spresso
*A*ll That Glitters
*R*icepaper

*C*arbon
*U ?*
*P*russian
*C*oppering
*A*quadisiac
*K*night Devine
*E*mbark


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Aug 6, 2009)

*J*uxt
*E*lectric Eel
*N*aked Lunch
*N*octurnelle
*Y*ogurt

Or if you want to get all technical

*J*est
*E*lectra
*N*ight Manoeuvres
*N*ylon
*I*dol Eyes
*F*orgery
*E*xpensive Pink
*R*etrospeck


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Aug 6, 2009)

All That Glitters
Mylar
Bamboo
Electric Eel
Ricepaper

Embark
Lime
Idol Eyes
Z (Not a single 'z' shadow!)
Aquadisiac
Beauty Marked
Era
Trax
Hepcat


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 7, 2009)

Tyari

T - Trax
Y - Yogurt
A - Amber Lights
R - Romp
I -  Idol Eyes


----------



## chinkee21 (Aug 7, 2009)

*R* - Rated 'R'
*I*-  Illegal Cargo
*T*- Tempting
*C*- Charred
*H*- Humid
*I*- Idol Eyes
E- Expensive Pink


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 7, 2009)

*S*ushi flower
*I*dol eyes
*O*rb
*B*eautiful iris
*H*ush
*A*quadisiac
*N*ylon


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 7, 2009)

Pink Venus
Electra
All That Glitters
Club
Humid
Yoghurt

Post Haste
Idol Eyes
Naked Lunch
Kid







 fun!


----------



## cherie<3 (Aug 16, 2009)

ahah, funny!

Mulch
Amber lights
Romp
Trax
Arena


----------



## cherryjane (Aug 17, 2009)

*E*xpensive Pink
*R*ated R
*I*dol Eyes
*N*aked Lunch


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Aug 19, 2009)

Susan

Sushi Flower
Up the Amp (l/s...couldn't find a "U" in e/s"
Shroom
All That Glitters
Nehru


----------



## poppysmum (Aug 21, 2009)

*A - *Aquadisiac
*L - *Llama
*I - *Idol Eyes
*S - *Silver Ring
*A - *Amber Lights


----------



## newlymaclover (Sep 5, 2009)

A-ll That Glitters
S-hroom
H-epcat
L-otusland
E-ra
I-dol Eyes
G-esso
H-aux


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 5, 2009)

Jeweltone
Awash
Night Manoeuvres
-
Lucky Tom
Ego
Eyepopping

But if you plan on being my friend then you better call me ~

Pincurl
Alum
Next To Nothing
Dark Edge
Au Contraire


----------



## highonmac (Sep 6, 2009)

Ricquetta (Ric-key-ta)

R icepaper
I ndian Ink
C reme de violet
Q uarry
U ?
E xpensive Pink
T ete a tint
T rax
A quadisiac


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 30, 2009)

I ALMOST had 3...

Deep Truth
Ingenue Blue
Au Contraire
Nehru
Aquavert

D'Bohemia
Idol Eyes
A Bluer Blue
Newly Minted
Agate

Da Bling
Iris Print
Amber Lights
Nocturnelle


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 30, 2009)

Humid
Electra
Idol Eyes
Dazzlelights
Indian Ink


----------



## Lucas123 (Oct 30, 2009)

cute!

Jeweltone
All that glitters
Club
Quarry
U
Era
Lime
Idol eyes
Nehru
Espresso


----------



## karut (Oct 31, 2009)

Kid
All that glitters
Romping
Indian Ink
Naked Lunch

I think there are some limited edition shadows that starts with U, wasn't one called like Up at dawn?


----------



## User42 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looksee
Idol eyes
Zone
Embark

LIZE


----------



## Jishin (Nov 2, 2009)

A - amber lights
M - mulch
Y - yogurt


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't believe I'm just getting around to doing this one >_<

*B* - eauty Burst
*I* - mmodest
*B* - eautiful Iris
*I *- mpassioned


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 2, 2009)

Cool! I love this game! lol


J = Juxt
E = Electric Eel
N = Naked Lunch
N = Nocturnelle
I = Idol eyes
F = Freshwater
E = Early Morning
R = Ricepaper


----------



## 2Fruits (Nov 2, 2009)

Electric eel
Lime
Look see
Idol eyes
Espresso


----------



## Brie (Nov 2, 2009)

Bitter
Romp
Idol eyes
Electric Eel
All That Glitters
Naked Lunch
Nocturnelle
Espresso

I wonder what they'd look like alltogether lol!


----------



## starsapart (Nov 5, 2009)

Vex
Idol Eyes
Carbon
Tempting
Omega
Romp
Idol Eyes (again hah)
Amber Lights


----------



## goldenhen (Nov 6, 2009)

Trax
Espresso
Soft brown
Samoa Silk
All that glitters

Er, might look OK...?!?!


----------



## Ravenciara (Nov 6, 2009)

Brenda

Brule
Romping
Expensive Pink
Nehru
Deep Truth
Amber Lights


----------



## ShockBunnie (Nov 6, 2009)

Sumptuous Olive
Haunting
Orb
Club
Kid
Bitter
Unbasic White
Nocturnelle
Nylon
Idol Eyes
Ego

or

Naked Lunch
Amber Lights
Off the Page
Mulch
Impassioned


----------



## princessjodie (Nov 7, 2009)

Jest
Orb
Digit
Idol eyes
Expensive pink


----------



## jess126xo (Nov 7, 2009)

J= Jest
E= Electra
S= Smoke n Diamonds
S= Shadowy Lady
I= Idol eyes
C= Contrast
A= Amber Lights

I love this hehe


----------



## Care (Nov 7, 2009)

Carbon
Antiqued
Romping
Yogurt
Nile


----------



## mern (Nov 7, 2009)

Mythology
All that glitters
Naked Lunch
Dazzlelight
Yogurt


----------



## Junkie (Nov 7, 2009)

Tiffany

Temper
Issue
Fiction
Falling Star
Aquadisiac
Next to Nothing
Yogurt


----------



## Junkie (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucas123* 

 
_cute!

Jeweltone
All that glitters
Club
Quarry
Unorthodox!
Era
Lime
Idol eyes
Nehru
Espresso_


----------



## maclove1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_D-DAZZLEGLASS , LOVES THEM 
E-ELECTRO 
D-DAZZLEGLASS
R-RUSTIC
A-ALPHA GIRL
pronounced dee -dra like bra but with a" D" HAHA_

 







yes i was this board .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i was reading my old post's and i noticed i could update my name .
D-Dame edna 
E-Electric eel
D-Dolly mix
R-Retro gold
A-Apple


----------



## kyuubified (Nov 25, 2009)

Deep Truth
Electric Eel
Nocturnelle
Idol Eyes
Stars N' Rockets
Embark

Woo!


----------



## omgjkjklolz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sharlene

Satellite Dreams
Humid
Amber Lights
Romping
Lucky Tom
Electra
Nocturnelle
Espresso

Just for fun, I'll do my boyfriends too, since he gets excited about makeup for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vince

Vellum
Idol Eyes
Nocturnelle again :/
Chrome Yellow
Electric Eel


----------



## bellydancer (Nov 28, 2009)

.


----------



## xNeurocancer (Nov 28, 2009)

Dazzlelight
Electric Eel
Mythology
Idol Eyes


----------



## lilibat (Dec 7, 2009)

Contrast
Aquadisiac
Roustabout
Moon's Reflection
Electric Eel
Nocturnelle


----------



## Crantastic (May 25, 2010)

Juxt
Amber Lights
Shimmermoss
Mulch
Idol Eyes
Nocturnel
Expensive Pink

Super Fun!


----------



## fintia (May 25, 2010)

Shimmermoss
U
Expensive pink

Electric Eel
Lucky Tom
Lime
Embark
Nehru


----------



## dbecker87 (May 26, 2010)

Deep Truth
Aquadisiac
Naked Lunch
Idol Eyes
Era
Lucky Green
LaLa
Espresso


----------



## miss_dre (May 26, 2010)

*A*ll That Glitters
*N*aked Lunch
*D*azzlelight
*R*omp
*E*lectric Eel
*E*ra


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 26, 2010)

*J*uxt
*E*gyptian Gold
*N*anogold
*N*ylon
*I*nnuendo
*F*reshwater
*E*ther
*R*icepaper


----------



## Notorious19 (May 26, 2010)

Bronze
Rule
Illegal Cargo
Tempting
Tilt
Antiqued
Nehru
Young Punk


----------



## yazerella (May 26, 2010)

*Y*ogurt
*A*ll That Glitters
*S*atin Taupe
*A*ntiqued
*M*ulch
*I*dol Eyes
*N*octurnelle

That was fun!


----------



## Senoj (May 26, 2010)

Gesso
Amber lights
Beautiful Iris
Ricepaper 
Idol Eyes
Embark
Lucky Green


----------



## January (May 26, 2010)

All That Glitters
Shale
Honey Lust
Lucky Green
Electra
Yogurt


----------



## honeybear88 (May 28, 2010)

N - Naked Lunch
I - Idol Eyes
C - Coppering
O - Orange
L - Lucky Green
E - Espresso


----------



## Chester (May 29, 2010)

Mine is:

J – Juxt
E – Expensive Pink
S – Steamy
S – Sable
I – Idol Eyes
C – Club
A – Amber Lights

Has anybody tried using her colors in a look?


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 29, 2010)

S - Stars 'N Rockets
H - Humid
A - Antique
R - Retrospeck
O - Orb
N - Naked Lunch


----------



## katred (Jun 8, 2010)

This is fun

K= Knight Divine
A= All Races
T= Tilt
E= Electra


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 8, 2010)

*L*ucky Green
*O*ff the Page
*R*ated R
*A*tlantic Blue


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 8, 2010)

*T*empting
*A*mber lights
*T*ilt
*I*dol eyes
*A*ll that glitters
*N*ehru
*A*ntiqued


----------



## Naias (Jun 8, 2010)

Natalie

Naked Lunch
Amber Lights
Tempting
Antiqued
Lucky Green
Idol Eyes
Electra


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jun 8, 2010)

*B*eauty marked
*O*ne off
*B*rule
*B*lack tied
*I*dol eyes
*E*lectric eel


----------



## Cydonian (Jun 9, 2010)

_W_inkle
_E_xpensive Pink
_N_ehru
_D_azzlelight
_Y_ogurt


----------



## katred (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder how many people could actually do a look with the shades they've spelled their name with?


----------



## Cydonian (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katred* 

 
_I wonder how many people could actually do a look with the shades they've spelled their name with?_

 
I think I could... it would be pinks and blues, except I don't have most of them... lol!


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Nylon
Antiqued
Tilt
Amber Lights
Lotusland
Illegal Cargo
Embark


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 10, 2010)

K - Knight Divine
I - Illegal Cargo
R - Rated R
S - Shimermoss
T - Twinks
Y - Yogurt


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jun 10, 2010)

Felicia

Folie
Electric Eel
Idol Eyes
Club 
Illegal Cargo
Atlantic Blue


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 16, 2010)

I probably already did this, but for fun I'll do it again with my real name Karin:

K-Knight Divine
A-Apricot Pink
R-Ricepaper
I-Indianwood (PP)
N-Naked


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 16, 2010)

Fun!

*M*ulch
*E*xpensive Pink
*I*dol Eyes


----------



## Caderas (Jun 18, 2010)

Romping
Aquadisiac
Contrast
Hepcat
Electric Eel
LustDust (not an eyeshadow, but one of my FAVORITE glitters)


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 18, 2010)

Carbon
All That Glitters
Rice Paper
Mulch
Electric Eel
Nocturnelle


----------



## kathryn27 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kid
Antiqued
Trax
Handwritten
Ricepaper
Yogurt
Nylon


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 21, 2010)

*S*addle
*H*umid
*O*mega
*N*ylon
*T*exture
*A*quadisiac
*Y*ogurt


----------



## Anneri (Jun 29, 2010)

Dazzlelight
Odd bits
Rated R
Idol Eyes
Tilt


----------



## hil34 (Jul 5, 2010)

Espresso
Mylar
Idol Eyes
Lucky Green
Yogurt


----------



## na294 (Jul 6, 2010)

*N*aked Lunch
*A*ntiqued
*T*winks
*A*rena
*L*ucky Green
*I*dol Eyes
*E*xpensive Pink


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 14, 2010)

KELLY

K - Knight Divine
E - Electric Eel
L - Lala
L - Lucky Green
Y - Yogurt


----------



## sss215 (Jul 14, 2010)

STEPHANIE

Swiss Chocolate
Twinks
Electric Eel
Phloof!
Hepcat
Antiqued
Nylon
In the Groove
Expensive Pink


----------



## equus18 (Jul 15, 2010)

C-ontrast
O-range
R-omp
I-llegal Cargo
N-octurnelle
N-aked Lunch
E-lectra


----------



## Hendrix (Jul 21, 2010)

*H*epcat
*E*ra
*N*ehru
*D*reammaker
*R*etrospeck
*I*dol Eyes
Ve*X*

I had to cheat a little.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Jul 28, 2010)

Haux
Electra
Amberlights
Twinks
Humid
Era
Red Brick


----------



## lipglossdiaries (Jul 29, 2010)

Juxt
Expensive Pink
Naked Lunch
Nanogold
All That Glitters

Hi, I'm Jenna.


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 29, 2010)

This is fun! Kudos to the person who started this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*E*xpensive Pink
*L*ala
*I*dol eyes
*Z*ingy
*A*ll that glitters


----------



## tamarindi (Aug 11, 2010)

TAMAR

T - Twinks
A - All that glitters
M - Magnatized (from the sorceress palette, my favorite light purple ever)
A - Aqua
R - Ricepaper


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 11, 2010)

Mylar
Arena
Ricepaper
Lala
All That Glitters

Carbon
Haux
Romping
Idol Eyes
Sketch
Twinks
Illegal Cargo
Nylon
Electric Eel

This was fun!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 11, 2010)

This is cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STACEY

*S*hadowylady
*T*ilt
*A*quadisiac
*C*arbon
*E*lectra
*Y*ogurt


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 15, 2010)

*E*lectra
*R*omping
*I*dol Eyes
*C*rystal
*A*mber Lights


----------



## daantje3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Da bling
Amber lighta
Arena
Nocturnelle
Ttrax
Jest
Embark


----------



## afulton (Mar 11, 2011)

*T*rax
*A*mber Lights
*Y*ogurt
*L*ucky Green
*O*range
*R*icepaper


----------



## victoriana (Mar 19, 2011)

*V*anilla
*I*dol eyes
*C*arbon
*T*rax
*O*rb
*R*icepaper
*I*llegal cargo
*A*ll that glitters


----------



## Deathgirl45 (Mar 19, 2011)

ELYSE

  	Elektra
  	Lucky Green
  	Yogurt
  	Swiss Chocolate
  	Electric Eel


----------



## aradhana (Mar 21, 2011)

all that glitters
  	romp
  	arena
  	da bling
  	handwritten
  	aquadisiac
  	nehru
  	amber lights


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 21, 2011)

J - Jest
  	E - Ego
  	N - Nocturnelle
  	N - Noir Plum


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Mar 21, 2011)

*D*azzlelight
*A*mberlights
*N*ylon
*I*ndianwood 
*E*lectric Eel
*L*ady Justice
*L*ucky Green
*E*spresso


  	That was hard!!!


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

haha wow this seems like fun.  kk here we go!

*J*uxt
*O*dd Couple
*Y*ogurt
*C*lub
*E*lectra

*A*ll that Glitters
*N*ylon
*N*octurnelle


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

*C*arbon          
*H*andwritten   
*A*mberlights
*N*ylon
*D*a Bling 
* R*icepaper
*A*rena


----------



## vanilla_addict (May 5, 2011)

This is so much fun, my name is Deemah  and mmmm i used to own Dazzlelight but i lost it on my wedding day  while i still own the rest except amber lights 

  	Dazzlelight
  	Espresso
  	Electra
  	Mulch
  	Amber lights
  	Handwritten


----------



## lilysaville (May 6, 2011)

Lucky Green
  	Indian Ink
  	Lady Justice
  	Yogurt


----------

